# How to Make Closet Floating Shelves (Edit: I am told they are NOT Floating shelves)



## Jerny (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I tried a bit of a different approach to shelves here. I used C channels instead of brackets and melamine for the shelf. I think they came out pretty clean. What do you think? Thought it was a cool approach to hide the supports so I made a DIY video
(Edit: I am told they are NOT Floating shelves so video is now called NOT Floating shelves)

Floating Shelves DIY


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I think it's an interesting look (and the channel on the front edge gives a little extra support in bending) but it depends on the look you're going for.


----------



## Jerny (Jan 17, 2021)

Yeah thanks. This is a more commercial look, I thought it would be good for a pantry where is can get dirty from storing oil and such. I used the c channels in the kitchen with cherry wood. Looks a lot warmer.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Just gotta be sure to round off any of the cut edges.


----------



## Jerny (Jan 17, 2021)

huesmann said:


> Just gotta be sure to round off any of the cut edges.


Yes for sure, should have mentioned that! thanks


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Is that Dick Vitale photo bombing? Wow! 😮


----------



## Jerny (Jan 17, 2021)

Gymschu said:


> Dick Vitale


Haha, dating yourself a bit,...Had to look that one up, kind of remember him when I was a kid


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> Is that Dick Vitale photo bombing? Wow! 😮


It's awesome, baby!


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

You're screwing support screws directly into drywall, and saying "it works". What you mean by that is your shelf hasn't fallen down yet. For those listening in, that is always a bad idea. Also there is no "plaster" in drywall.


----------



## Jerny (Jan 17, 2021)

First, both plaster and drywall also known as plaster board, or gyp board is made from gypsum. So yes I am pretty sure there is plaster in drywall.
Hmmm Not going to argue the point with you. I made a proviso in the video saying put anchors in if you want. Anchors are good. But this did work for me. The screws have no where to go, the shelf blocks them from coming out horizontally. I would not do this in any other design where they are not boxed in. I've had shelves last 27 years this way


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

No, there is no plaster in drywall. There is no clay, lime, sand or cement in drywall. While plasterboard is a misnomer name sometimes used for drywall, you didn't say plasterboard - you said plaster.

My second comment was not intended for you because I realize you're not going to change your mind. It was intended for people listening in that think this might be a good idea. It's a bad idea regardless of whether you've gotten away with it in the past or not. You could wire your house electrical with 18 gauge speaker wire and in most cases that would "work" as well. Terrible idea nonetheless.


----------



## Jerny (Jan 17, 2021)

Uh ok, sorry for that. Plaster board. (not sure how you even know it was not plaster on structolite on wood lathe) Yes, everyone use anchors!


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

jeffnc said:


> My second comment was not intended for you because I realize you're not going to change your mind.


Give it a rest Jeff. Different parts of the country have different terms for similar products. He’s presenting an idea, others need to adapt the details to their own situation.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Half-fast eddie said:


> He’s presenting an idea, others need to adapt the details to their own situation.


Hey, screwing shelves into drywall is a bad idea, it doesn't have anything to do with adapting to their own situation.


----------



## Jerny (Jan 17, 2021)

Get your point, give it a rest already.
Ok I spent a good amount of time making this video to show an idea of shelves I thought were nice and wanted to share with others. I said it is unorthodox, but it worked for me. I said use anchors if it fails. Why take it further? I personally would like to go on and make another DIY project than harp on something I already said.
Yes anchors are the right way for putting up shelves normally. This worked for me. I would put anchors in if it was not in my house, but there is no way that screw is coming out with normal use. (like I said similar shelves lasted 27 yrs) I am not promoting not using anchors!


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Jerny said:


> Get your point, give it a rest already.


I wasn't talking to you.



Jerny said:


> Why take it further?


Well now you're the one taking it further.



Jerny said:


> I would put anchors in if it was not in my house


Your video was made for people not working in your house! You want to put out videos in the public interest, you want to make a YouTube video that you can make money off of or impress your friends, whatever, go ahead. But you put this in public, so take the public feedback like a man and leave it at that. That's how media work.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jerny (Jan 17, 2021)

I think people will do what they want. I warned them that it was unorthodox.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Jerny said:


> I think people will do what they want. I warned them. Yes in my house I can experiment. Do what you want.
> Better yet, Put out your own videos if you want. I would suggest one on how there is no plaster in plaster board.


I give plenty of professional advice right here, for free, without trying to monetize YouTube with amateur videos. Yeah, I get your spiel in the social media information (or disinformation) age. People showing home "life hacks" etc is all the rage. Go ahead and capitalize on it and have fun with it. But if you think you're going to post this in front of professional contractos and never get any criticism, you're bananas.


----------



## Jerny (Jan 17, 2021)

Haha, capitalize is an understatement. I am doing it for free too. I actually do think it is fun to share the designs or maybe I am bananas. (don't answer that)
I don't mind criticism and have a right to respond too. Life hacks... good Idea.. Next I will make a door with no hinges


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Jerny said:


> Haha, capitalize is an understatement.


Well I don't think you know what "understatement" means then, but we'll leave that for another time.


----------



## Jerny (Jan 17, 2021)

Wow you just keep coming up with gems!


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

That one was yours pal.


----------



## Jerny (Jan 17, 2021)

jeffnc said:


> That one was yours pal.


Haha, yes a typo, that was on me.


----------

